# Music City Fall 2017 - Nashville, TN (September 15 - 16)



## Aussie (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey everyone! I'll be holding the fourth Music City Speedsolving competition on September 15 - September 16 with Jacob Ambrose as my delegate.

*Friday Events:*
FMC - 1 attempt
3x3 w/ Feet - 1 round
3x3 Multi-blind - 1 round

*Saturday Events:*
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4 - 2 rounds
6x6 - 2 rounds
3x3 BLD - 1 round
3x3 OH - 1 round
Megaminx - 1 round
Pyraminx - 2 rounds

*Tentative Saturday Events:*
7x7
3x3 OH second round

*WCA: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MusicCityFall2017*https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MusicCityFall2017

*Location:*
Woodmont Hills Church
3710 Franklin Pike
Nashville, TN 37204

*Registration Fee:*
$15

There is a 100 competitor limit for this competition.

*Sponsor: *TBD


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 10, 2017)

Cool I might go to this idk


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 10, 2017)

i like the friday events


----------

